# Dream Theater - In the Studio



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool! Very talented and thanks for sharing.!


----------



## The Spoiler (Mar 5, 2012)

Great Band!!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

John Petrucci is just bad ***!!. One of the best guitarist out there!!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> John Petrucci is just bad ***!!. One of the best guitarist out there!!


Best part...that's the scratch track not the finished product!
2nd best part... they are all bunch of old farts like me!!!


----------



## okierifleman (Mar 20, 2012)

John Petrucci is friggin awesome. I have seen them several times. BUT, I dont know how well they are going to get by without Portenoy, without a doubt, one of the best drummers I have ever seen.


----------

